# Guilt over putting *very* injured pigeon down.



## Matilda-Leek (Jun 9, 2018)

The only reason I'm posting this here is because upon searching google, I found a similar post but I thought i'd share mine anyway as I do feel awful.

Here goes...

I'm one of those people that gets the mick taken out of them for how much I care about animals, whether it's a woodlouse or a dog it makes no difference to me, I will go out of my way to protect and prevent any kind of animal suffering.
2 days ago I was getting ready to henna my hair in the bathroom when I suddenly heard an absolute STORM of crows making loads of noise outside which isn't something I've heard before. Naturally I was a bit concerned so I came out of my bathroom and into the hallway which is where my back door is located and it has a huge window in it and when I looked out I saw a huge Sparrowhawk ontop of a wood pigeon. Now, I know nature should take it's course and i'd have let it do so but the hawk saw me and flew off and the pigeon crawled into a safe spot. I debated whether or not to let the hawk come back and end it but the pigeon had gotten into a place where the hawk wouldn't have been able to get him anyway.
So I went out and managed to catch him and I realised how badly injured he was, he had puncture wounds on his torso from the talons I imagine, as well as a horrifically broken wing to the point where he couldn't actually walk properly because of how damaged that side of his body was. I made him a nest inside one of my old guinea pig cages and covered it with a blanket so he could sit in there and calm down which I thought was the best course of action given how stressy woodpigeons are.
He made it overnight and I gave him some chopped up apple, some bird seed and a water tray which I think he actually used because I saw a few beak-shaped dips in the birdseed in the tray.
He kept flopping onto his side and being unable to right himself as only one wing and one leg appeared to be working properly. I tied his broken wing up into a folded-in position so that it wasn't dragging on the floor, I hoped that this would have made him able to stand properly. He did manage to stand up but any time he'd move he'd fall over at some point. I picked him up again to examine him and I noticed what appeared to be a really bad break in the wing, there was a notable protrusion that had not broken skin but it was sticking out at a weird angle and it wasn't on the other wing so I assume it was a badly snapped wing, he had no movement in it whatsoever even when trying to fly. I moved him to my greenhouse and made him a small shelter but kept it open so he could wander around on the concrete floor if he felt like it.

There was an animal hospital 20 miles from where I live but I can't drive and my father works in a hospital so he wasn't able to take him until monday which is 2 days away. The vets was closed but I don't think our vets treats wildlife anyway, especially not animals considered vermin/pests.
I didn't want the pigeon to have to suffer through at least 48 hours in a greenhouse only to be put to sleep by a vet, and I noticed how stressed the bird seemed as it kept making these panting noises so I googled the most humane way to dispatch a pigeon.
I know that nature is cruel but I don't know how natural it is when humans intervene. I just didn't want him to suffer anymore, looking at his little face and watching him struggle to try get away broke my heart. I didn't want him to have to go through several more days of it, especially given how unlikely he was to make it anyway.

Do you think I did the right thing?


----------



## Magnum dog (Jun 9, 2018)

Putting him out of his misery was the right thing to do, the way it was done tho wasn't nice. You should have called the RSPCA or RSBP who would have humanly put him to sleep. His last memories are of the person who saved him knocking him out...not trying to be horrible, i too have saved pigeons and sometimes not been able to help them, I'd never do that, I've either called a vet if i can, if not, I've called the RSPCA.


----------



## Matilda-Leek (Jun 9, 2018)

The reason why I didn't call the RSPCA was because on a google search I read their page about injured birds and it said the RSPCA doesn't have the facilities to deal with injured birds and it advised calling the local wildlife hospital or vet, neither were an option.

The way I put him out of his misery was (according to several sources) the most humane and painless way, as after a knock to the head they're completely out and feel nothing. When I had one of my guinea pigs put down he was in pain when they injected him with the needle. 

Taking him in the car to see multiple other people would have been awful for him as he was already doing the stress pant with just me sitting near him, he was in a state the poor little guy. 

I appreciate your reply nonetheless.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Matilda-Leek said:


> The reason why I didn't call the RSPCA was because on a google search I read their page about injured birds and it said the RSPCA doesn't have the facilities to deal with injured birds and it advised calling the local wildlife hospital or vet, neither were an option.
> 
> The way I put him out of his misery was (according to several sources) the most humane and painless way, as after a knock to the head they're completely out and feel nothing. When I had one of my guinea pigs put down he was in pain when they injected him with the needle.
> 
> ...


so really you just want validation that you did the right thing
well guess what, Im not going to give it to you
what you did was an horrific way for that bird to die, 
I can only hope this is an awful wind up
if not I suggest you get some professional help, because no sane person would think that was ok, let alone to come onto an animal forum and seek validation for doing so


----------



## SinneJ (Jun 3, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> so really you just want validation that you did the right thing
> well guess what, Im not going to give it to you
> what you did was an horrific way for that bird to die,
> I can only hope this is an awful wind up
> if not I suggest you get some professional help, because no sane person would think that was ok, let alone to come onto an animal forum and seek validation for doing so


I'm sorry but I absolutely do not agree. Maybe it's a cultural difference, but here in Belgium it's common to put a small animal out of it's suffering in stead of prolonging the pain for a more 'ethical dead' that would do well on a forum. The bird would also experience the stressful drive to the hospital, being handled by more strangers and feel the final needle.. all while in terrible pain.

And I too would be very very unwell if I ever had to make that decision.


----------



## Matilda-Leek (Jun 9, 2018)

SinneJ said:


> I'm sorry but I absolutely do not agree. Maybe it's a cultural difference, but here in Belgium it's common to put a small animal out of it's suffering in stead of prolonging the pain for a more 'ethical dead' that would do well on a forum. The bird would also experience the stressful drive to the hospital, being handled by more strangers and feel the final needle.. all while in terrible pain.
> 
> And I too would be very very unwell if I ever had to make that decision.


Thank you, Sinnej. I agree with what you said. My grandparents had to deal with loads of rabbits and birds that the greyhounds had brought back in injured beyond repair.

I have now edited my original post and removed more sensitive material. I was upset when I wrote it and probably wasn't thinking properly. I'm sorry Mrs Phas if my post has offended you.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

SinneJ said:


> I'm sorry but I absolutely do not agree. Maybe it's a cultural difference, but here in Belgium it's common to put a small animal out of it's suffering in stead of prolonging the pain for a more 'ethical dead' that would do well on a forum.
> And I too would be very very unwell if I ever had to make that decision.


I would totally agree with you *IF* the deed had been done in a cleaner quicker fashion and not after keeping the, clearly in a vast amount of pain, with visible life shortening injuries,plus repeatedlymanhandling it his/herself, which must have caused even more pain, animal for more than 24hrs
Living in the countryside, as I do, I have had to wring the necks of numerous birds hit by cars, a quick death ( if done correctly) and a swift end to all pain


----------



## Matilda-Leek (Jun 9, 2018)

It was a quick death. He was gone after the initial head knock.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Matilda-Leek said:


> Thank you, Sinnej. I agree with what you said. My grandparents had to deal with loads of rabbits and birds that the greyhounds had brought back in injured beyond repair.
> 
> I have now edited my original post and removed more sensitive material. I was upset when I wrote it and probably wasn't thinking properly. I'm sorry Mrs Phas if my post has offended you.


your post did not offend me
what offended me was you dispatching the bird by knocking it on the head, not once, but twice, with whatever metal instrument you used
sort of like some horrific game of cluedo


----------



## SinneJ (Jun 3, 2018)

@mrs phas Agreed, there might have been a better and quicker way, but I do not believe her intentions were bad... I just really felt I had to stand up for her as she seems horrified enough and will not soon forget this, nor do it again in a similar way.

But I do agree, I would have either taken the bird to a vet or bird rescue or would have ended it immediately after finding it. I hope @Matilda-Leek will make that same decision should she ever find herself in a similar situation. We are not all able to think straight under such circumstances, including myself. I've always had family members around to weigh in. It's just really difficult.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, I have had to despatch a couple of birds and fish over the years and not having been trained did the best job I could at the time to put the animal out of it’s misery.

I didn’t see the original post but don’t beat yourself up if it wasn’t as clean as you’d hoped. It’s done and the bird is no longer suffering.

I know when I’ve had to do it, even though I’ve known it’s the best thing it still broke my heart and reduced me to tears.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

All vets will treat all wildlife (including pigeons!) or indeed put them to sleep, as this one would have been. For future reference.


----------



## Matilda-Leek (Jun 9, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> your post did not offend me
> what offended me was you dispatching the bird by knocking it on the head, not once, but twice, with whatever metal instrument you used
> sort of like some horrific game of cluedo


I hit him another time to make absolute sure. I didn't NEED to do it but I felt like I had to make 100% sure. Whether I rung it's neck or hit the back of the head, the death is instant. I spent enough time googling it prior to the event as painlessness and humanity was my top priority for the poor bird.

I didn't manhandle the bird, I gentle held him and covered his eyes to prevent stress every time I had to hold him, which was about twice. The reason I kept him for as long as I did was because I had to get the opinion of my father, who used to breed birds (Parakeets, Cockatoo's/tiels and Budgies). He suggested it himself but he wasn't able to stay as he had work, he told me to wait for a reply from the wildlife hospital which I did but I wasn't able to take him there for 2 days anyway, so I decided to end his suffering, and end his suffering I did.

You make it seem like I bludgeoned away at him like a psychopath with blood splattered up the walls as the bird tried to escape. This was not the case, I used a very solid and heavy metal torch hilt. He was out like a light, as fast as any other method IF NOT faster. I spent time watching videos of pigeon hunters dispatching to make sure I got the technique right (which I did), so i'd appreciate it if you got off your high horse and stopped making out like it's some 'horrific game of cluedo'. Neck-ringing or Concussion, same outcome, just as humane and just as quick as each other. The only thing i'll let you have is the fact that I probably should have done it sooner, I have learnt my lesson, that I can assure you.

As for everyone else, thank you for being so decent about it. I can assure you all it was very clean, the bird was gone in seconds. Just a shame he had to go so soon as he was only a juvenile. 
I made my original post because I was quite upset as it's the first time I'd put a bird down and hopefully the last.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I've grown up in a rural area where people regularly have to dispatch small animals. I'd always rather get a vet to do it, but that's because I'm squeamish and find it really upsetting. For the animal's sake, I think a quick knock on the head or a wrung neck by the person who found it is far less distressing than driving it to the nearest vet and waiting around in a room that stinks of cats, dogs etc for the vet to destroy it 'humanely' by injection. Don't forget, we are not talking about your tame pet budgie or rabbit here, but a wild animal/bird who regards humans as dangerous predators and will be terrified by a close encounter with them.

To be honest, with a bird that's a victim of a hawk attack, I wouldn't have left it overnight but done the job straight away. It sounds brutal, but 1,000s die every year in much more painful circumstances in the wild.


----------



## Matilda-Leek (Jun 9, 2018)

Absolutely agree, I definitely should have done it earlier. I've never dealt with a hawk attack before, it was quite shocking to witness actually. I myself live out in the middle of no where too and I have regular flocks of birds on my bird feeders as well as a load of grouse and pheasants. I'm surprised it's taken this long for a Sparrowhawk to show up, though I do often see piles of pigeon feathers further up my garden so it's probably happened before, I just didn't see it. 

Because the pigeon seemed alert and mentally all there I naively hoped he'd recover overnight, it was only earlier today I noticed the extent of his injuries. I didn't examine him straight away as I thought darkness and alone time was needed for him to gather his poor self together. Definitely should have done it straight away though, I agree.


----------



## Magnum dog (Jun 9, 2018)

Matilda-Leek said:


> The reason why I didn't call the RSPCA was because on a google search I read their page about injured birds and it said the RSPCA doesn't have the facilities to deal with injured birds and it advised calling the local wildlife hospital or vet, neither were an option.
> 
> The way I put him out of his misery was (according to several sources) the most humane and painless way, as after a knock to the head they're completely out and feel nothing. When I had one of my guinea pigs put down he was in pain when they injected him with the needle.
> 
> ...


They would have at least taken it to the vet but if other people have said it is humane then just ignore me, i just couldn't imagine doing it myself but I've never seen an animal be put down because when my little conure was put down, they sedated him before giving him the injection. Either way, i think it was definitely a better option to rescue him than let the birds kill him. If i wad being attacked and kicked to death, I'd rather die knowing someone helped then die wondering why no one did so I'm glad you at least didn't let the bird come back for him


----------



## Matilda-Leek (Jun 9, 2018)

I read that Sparrowhawks eat pigeons alive too, even though it's nature I'm glad that didn't happen to him. He died in the lap of someone who cared for him and he didn't feel a thing.

When my guinea pig was put to sleep they didn't sedate him, they injected it into his stomach and then into his heart. He felt the stomach needle, it was horrible.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes, they will start to eat anything they catch while it is still alive. Saw a crow being killed by a buzzard once - definitely not a nice way to go. A knock on the head is much better than that.


----------

